# Sonisphere



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone going to this years Sonisphere festival? 

I went to the whole weekend last year but because Download cost rather a lot this year I'm only going for the Sunday. :thumb:

Still got a line up of Iron Maiden, Slayer and Skindred is a winner for me. Plus am intrigued by Pendulum and will watch Alice In Chains.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Got back at 2am. Good festival but I prefered last years.

Completely missed Skindred as we didn't realise what the time was.

Iron Maiden were great as were Rammstein and Anthrax on the Saturday.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Much the same time as we did mate, although only went for the Sunday. Too expensive going to Download for a weekend and the whole of Sonisphere.

I have a feeling that Sonisphere is going to grow in popularity, this years one felt more crowded and had more going on. More stages, stalls etc. Still, I'd say it's better organised than Download, more toilets, more running water as well. 

Iron Maiden were cracking though, was an interesting set as well with mostly stuff since 2000. Then again their music has been superb so plenty of awesome tracks. Dance of Death is brilliant live. 

Big surprise for me was Pendulum. Admittedly, they really only need one bloke on the stage but music wise it came across really well live.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was quite impressed with Pendulum, although I didn't like their Prodigy cover.

I wanted to go to Bloodstock as it has a really good line up but like yourself, it is too expensive to go to 2 big festivals as I had already gone to Sonisphere in Poland to see the big 4. May do Waken next year.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't mind the Pendulum version of Voodoo People, although I've got a re-mix of it somewhere which I kind of prefer to the original. In fact it may be a Pendulum re-mix. Sounded slightly different live.

**Edit, found this on Youtube. This is the version I like so yeah the Pendulum one lol. **





It is bloody expensive going to more than one festival. Download wasn't cheap, especially when you throw in food for 3-4 days, camping gear as well as drinks etc in the arena.

One nice thing about Sonisphere is that by comparison it's quite local. Just over and hours drive for me so going for the day isn't so bad.

Bet seeing the big four was good. I've seen them all individually but in one show I'd be loving it haha.


----------



## quicky connor (Jan 31, 2010)

got back at 1am last night after amazinggg weekend

whole weekend was about maiden for me

and boy did they rock wicker man and fotd was a highlight

o and i met a bit of a legend


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jammy f*cker!!!! hahaha

What's he like mate? That lot always come across as pretty down to earth bunch of people. Let's face it when Maiden play a festival, it's all about Maiden, anything else is just a bonus.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Big 4 were great, as were behemoth. We did a road trip to Poland and back which was entertaining to say the least. Going to Poland and back with the free ticket actually worked out around the same price as driving up to Sonisphere with food etc.

Sonisphere was an hour and a half spirited drive for me, queue getting out was rather long, but I drove like an ******** and skipped the whole queue.

Food in the arena was ridiculously expensive, £2 for a 99p flake... ridiculous. We always go to Asda before and buy loads of burgers, sausages and bacon.

I was a bit disappointed that Maiden didn't play The Trooper and Run to the Hills, but was still a great performance.


----------



## quicky connor (Jan 31, 2010)

he was sound alex didnt mind coming over for photo shook his hand he seems cool
seen nicko but he was surrounded people was gfs bro was in line to meet bring me the horizon so needed to get back with camera asap

5th time seeing maiden yesterday and thought was best ive seen blood brothers was amazinggg


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jamest said:


> Big 4 were great, as were behemoth. We did a road trip to Poland and back which was entertaining to say the least. Going to Poland and back with the free ticket actually worked out around the same price as driving up to Sonisphere with food etc.
> 
> Sonisphere was an hour and a half spirited drive for me, queue getting out was rather long, but I drove like an ******** and skipped the whole queue.
> 
> ...


The food in those places is always extortionate but I think the rest of the festival is somewhat better than Download. Seems better organised and being smaller meant it felt like a more intimate gig. Managed to be pretty close to the front for each act.

I know what you mean about The Trooper and Run to the Hills, those are two of THE songs you want to hear. Having said that I have seen them play more greatest hits orientated sets so was good to hear other tracks played.



quicky connor said:


> he was sound alex didnt mind coming over for photo shook his hand he seems cool
> seen nicko but he was surrounded people was gfs bro was in line to meet bring me the horizon so needed to get back with camera asap
> 
> 5th time seeing maiden yesterday and thought was best ive seen blood brothers was amazinggg


I can imagine he'd be a nice bloke actually. Pretty down to earth. I had the chance to meet Nicko once but wasn't able to go to the event he was at. Said he's a bit of a nutter haha.

Was the 5th time seeing them for me as well. Last time was on their Matter of Life and Death tour where they played the whole album end to end. Was a pretty unique tour to be honest.


----------

